# pkg create fails on files in manifest



## beastieNL (Mar 3, 2015)

We use pkgng to distribute our own applications.

Since version 1.4 our builds fail on files with non-standard characters. It appears the format of the +MANIFEST file has changed to libucl (https://github.com/vstakhov/libucl).

For instance:


```
name: testpackage
origin: testpackage/testpackage
version: 2015.03.25
arch: freebsd:10:x86:64
maintainer: john@example.org
prefix: /data/www/example.org
licenselogic: single
flatsize: 5
desc: My package
comment: My comment
files: {
  /data/www/example.org/images/simapp/foto's.png: "-"
}
```

Will result in:


```
/usr/sbin/pkg -d create -m temppkg/
pkg: manifest parsing error: error while parsing <unknown>: line: 12, column: 42 - 'invalid character in a key', character: '''
```

Now, of course renaming the file foto's.png to fotos.png solves the issue. But we generate the files lists from 3rd party software so renaming is not an option.

I can't find ways to escape the faulty characters in the +MANIFEST file. Browsing the existing packages with `pkg info -R --file` didn't provide me with examples of how to escape such issues.

Is there a way to include files with non-standard filenames in the manifest?

Thanks in advance.


----------

